# Does this look like dust on my xsi sensor?



## m1chelle (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,
This is my first DSLR and a little while ago I started to notice a black spot on my photos. It started when I bought a used 10-22mm lens. Depending on the aperature I'm shooting at the dust is smaller/bigger or closer to the side of the photo, but doesn't generally move. I don't, however notice it with my 18-55 kit lens. 

Here's what it looks like at it's worst (left side). 



Does it seem like something on my sensor I should get cleaned or could it be the lens? I tried a flashlight through the lens and didn't see anything too intense. I've also never cleaned the sensor and am pretty terrified to do so. Would you recommend taking it in somewhere?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 30, 2012)

Probably dust on the sensor. Try blowing it out using a dry bulb syringe. Cleaning your sensor isn't something you can't do. I use sensor swabs. The key is to make sure your sensor swabs aren't REALLY wet. They usually come with too much fluid in them. When I open the packet I use the packet to squeeze the swab so some of the fluid is left behind before using. 
You are actually cleaning the filter before the sensor when you do this. You need to do it with care, but it's really not all that dangerous overall. Google cleaning DSLR sensor and you'll get all kinds of great information.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 30, 2012)

Dust or pollen.  I have a sensor cleaning kit on the way, so I get to have fun next week.


----------

